# Is this some oak firewood ?



## coltfever (Nov 18, 2013)

I read on here about so many types of oak wood that I have to ask. This tree was hit by lighting last year so had to cut down. Kinda hard to split by hand being so stringy so had to use my Huskee splitter.  Is this oak or do I have my hands on something else ? Most of the firewood on my land is hickory, cherry and a few oak that I never cut.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd guess hickory before oak.  Do you have any pics of the buds?

Matt


----------



## coltfever (Nov 18, 2013)

I know its stringy just like the shagbark. Just doesn't have bark like it. Never saw any buds on the tips of limbs so it could have been dead for longer than a year. I know about half of one side of the tree bark was split after lighting got it. Just glad my cows wasn't around it for shade at the time.


----------



## paul bunion (Nov 18, 2013)

I think it is pignut.


----------



## fossil (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't know what it is, but I don't think it's Oak.  Rick


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 18, 2013)

Does not look like any oak I've seen. Wood looks fibrous zoomed up.
Almost looks like beech but the wrong bark. Stumped here. Any ash in your area?


----------



## tigeroak (Nov 18, 2013)

If you don't want it I will take it off your hands,. Sure looks like hickory to me. Not shag bark.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm with Paul. Pignut.


----------



## teutonicking (Nov 19, 2013)

coltfever said:


> I read on here about so many types of oak wood that I have to ask. This tree was hit by lighting last year so had to cut down. Kinda hard to split by hand being so stringy so had to use my Huskee splitter.  Is this oak or do I have my hands on something else ? Most of the firewood on my land is hickory, cherry and a few oak that I never cut.


 
I'm not sure--maybe elm?


----------



## muncybob (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks just like the pignut I got last year.....


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 19, 2013)

Pignut Hickory or American Elm would be my guess. It has the bark of white ash but is way too stringy


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

It ain't Oak.
I am also split between Hickory and Elm.  I am leaning more towards a red elm.


----------



## Hickorynut (Nov 19, 2013)

That moss screws up a good view of the bark, but I am going hickory too.


----------



## shoot-straight (Nov 19, 2013)

definitley not oak. 

could be sweet gum. thats the toughest stuff to split- EVER.


----------



## Applesister (Nov 19, 2013)

Im with the Elm group on this one. Mostly cause I hope pignut doesnt split like that. 
I looked up Rock elm and the bark looks similar to pignut. And I split one last summer and the colors and fiber tear is look just like these pics.
Also Rock Elm grows all over Tennessee.


----------



## coltfever (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I guess I will say its some type of hickory because about 75% of my woods is already Shagbark Hickory. Heck I was hoping for something like oak for a change and when I first split and saw how stringy it was I thought to myself, oh no, more hickory. Not that I dislike it. Its one of the best firewood. Thanks


----------



## Brewmonster (Nov 19, 2013)

Hickory. If not pignut, maybe mockernut or bitternut.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 19, 2013)

Another vote for Hickory....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd say pignut.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 20, 2013)

The best tree site I know of has a TN personalized tree id!

http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/tree-key/tree-key.htm

Comparison of the hickories:

http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/pages/compare-hickories.htm


----------

